# weird late nite snacks



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

what are some of the strange combos you've come up with for a 4th meal?

had some left over brown rice and black beans, decided to make fried rice with it. added diced kielbasa, eggs, roasted corn and cilantro. needless to say it tastes funny but quite enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2013)

My go-to late night snack is Special K chocolate cereal. The weird one - and I'm not proud - is Costco canned tuna with mayo, ketchup, salt & pepper, and sriracha. If I'm lucky, I have a piece of bread and/or some tomatoes to eat with it.

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin (Jul 25, 2013)

@Stefan
That tuna is a staple 'round these parts.

Lately Weinerschnitzel and chile limon hot cheetos have been a reoccurring theme.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheeze its. or granola cereal with both fresh and freeze dried fruit


----------



## ecchef (Jul 25, 2013)

Not so weird...peanut butter & banana. Cold, leftover gyoza when available.


----------



## greasedbullet (Jul 25, 2013)

I once made a risotto out of rice, the flavoring packet from a ramen pack, water, and coffee creamer. It was ... alright. I do not recomend this unless you are as drunk and broke as I was. Sophomore year was fun.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 25, 2013)

Mac'n'cheese, in a tortilla, with corn relish and some mustard greens.

Very late night snack, very 'tired and emotional', repeated a couple of times.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 25, 2013)

Wine. 

k.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 25, 2013)

Butter and honey on toast. Oh damn! Got me a craving now!!!


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

PB& J burrito is my standby.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> PB& J burrito is my standby.


Is this a full-on big burrito, or a small one?
I'd like to see a pic to gauge the pb to j ratio and amount.
Do you warm it at all?


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

I just grab a flour tortilla, slather about half of it with peanut butter, top it with an appropriate amount of whatever jelly I have in the frig, roll it up and eat with milk. No heat, as I wouldn't heat up a regular PB&J. Disclaimer: I spent 25 years in the Napa Valley wine industry and was caught in the lunch room, by the cellar crew, eating one of these "burritos". My official, honorary Mexican status was suspended for a time, so be careful where you eat these. LOL


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Ramen noodles with a poached egg in the ramen broth


----------



## Justin0505 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bread (works well with either sour dough or challah)
+
Peanut butter (lightly roasted, ground, unsalted) 
+
thick slice of fresh tomato
+
Pinch of sea salt

Zomg.....


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> I just grab a flour tortilla, slather about half of it with peanut butter, top it with an appropriate amount of whatever jelly I have in the frig, roll it up and eat with milk. No heat, as I wouldn't heat up a regular PB&J. Disclaimer: I spent 25 years in the Napa Valley wine industry and was caught in the lunch room, by the cellar crew, eating one of these "burritos". My official, honorary Mexican status was suspended for a time, so be careful where you eat these. LOL


A hot pb&J is good too!
I'm honestly imagining a PB&J Quesadilla with a crispy crust. Just don't get the inside too hot.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

That sounds good as well. At midnight tho', I'm looking for quick, with as few steps as possible. Sometimes I throw on a pickle rather than jelly. Even quicker. ;-)


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

hmm, how about crispy mini tortillas, filled with bj&j and rolled into taquitos? i may try this at some point.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm...sounds like a little too much hassle for midnight at the oasis snack. Midnight snack doesn't say...turn on a burner to me. You mean taquitos, as in corn tortillas? Not sure that would suit me as well as flour with PB&J.


----------



## panda (Jul 25, 2013)

no, just roll the flour tortilla into a mini burrito  bj&j wow holy typo lol.

a non stick small pan that everyone has for making eggs is not much of a hassle, takes 2 minutes to heat up two tortillas. same amount of effort as taking a frozen pizza and microwaving really.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 25, 2013)

Just watch the peanut butter--it will get nuclear hot on you and it sticks to your skin. :devilburn:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 25, 2013)

The Pho rice noodle bowls, seasoned with copious KimChee and Sambal (instead of the flavored salt packet it comes with  ) and if it has any dried veg or flavored oil, I put that in as well. 

Lately I've been experimenting with adding fresh scallions, raw egg, shredded daikon, and/or shredded carrot...all depending on availability, sobriety, and inclination. 

Now that I think of it...next time I make one of these and have any leftovers from the smoker, they are going in.

Also, stock is better than water if it's just sitting around...


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Umm...weren't we talking about midnight "snacks". LOL


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> The Pho rice noodle bowls, seasoned with copious KimChee and Sambal (instead of the flavored salt packet it comes with  ) and if it has any dried veg or flavored oil, I put that in as well.
> 
> Lately I've been experimenting with adding fresh scallions, raw egg, shredded daikon, and/or shredded carrot...all depending on availability, sobriety, and inclination.
> 
> ...



poach an egg in that business


----------



## labor of love (Jul 25, 2013)

leftover roasted duck,cashew butter and jelly sandwich.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 25, 2013)

tkern said:


> poach an egg in that business



That was in there!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 25, 2013)

Good quality vanilla ice-cream, broken up pretzels and home made strawberry preserves.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ice cream is probably my favorite sweet treat, but I usually don't have any in the freezer because it causes a complete loss of control - especially HD white chocolate - raspberry - chocolate truffle... 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 25, 2013)

Cheese stuffed bacon wrapped deep fried hot dog, wrapped with 2 8oz burgers then more bacon and deep fried again, then melted muenster cheese, bbq sauce and crispy onions on top in a sub roll. 
Pomme allumettes.





But, not for me though. I just like a bowl of cereal.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh YEAH! Can you teach me how to make that in 10 minutes?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 26, 2013)

Take a hot dog, split in open without severing it, stuff it with cheddar, wrap with 2 slices of bacon, fry till crispy, take two 8 oz burgers and spread them out like a sheet of paper then wrap around the texas tommy (should have laid some american cheese in this layer) then wrap with 3 slices of bacon, then fry till crispy and top it however ie more cheese/sauce/win..


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 26, 2013)

Ten minutes, huh?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 26, 2013)

Every night at the end of the shift-after we clock out, it's snack-attack!

I've been working on "The Eggs Benedict Burger"
I usually do Canadian Bacon, Swiss, Take leftover Hollandaise and thicken the crap out of it with more clarified butter. Then I take a couple of the leftover sous-vide (shell-on) eggs(cooked to 140F) I'll sear these on the flat top until the yolk set enough to not be so runny. I usually have to put something spicy like Jalapenos or sriracha too.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 26, 2013)

Those of us making midnight snacks at home can't compete. lol


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm definitely at an advantage at the hotel because we have LITERALLY EVERYTHING!
It's cool until someone orders an egg-white omelet and kids chocolate-chip pancakes (for room service) during the rush in the dining room on a Saturday nite. It's fun to scramble and try to grab all that mise.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 26, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Those of us making midnight snacks at home can't compete. lol



Yeah, I can't run with a lot of you on this one. All I know is that if you mix sriracha, Japanese mayo, and a squeeze of lemon or lime you can dip almost anything in that and it will be great as a snack. 

I also had a special pizza recipe that I used to do really late after a night of drinking. You have to follow the recipe exactly or it won't be the same. 

(1) Take out frozen pizza.
(2) Heat oven to temp called for on box. 
(3) Put pizza in oven and set timer. 
(4) Bake pizza until you wake up the next morning.
(5) Take tiny black disk out of the oven and toss, and enjoy the smell of burnt pizza in your house for the next four weeks.

k.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm definitely at an advantage at the hotel because we have LITERALLY EVERYTHING!


Well, I had to go back and check the original post, and it says nothing about midnight snacks at home, so you guys can whip up stuff that some of us would never dream. Still....not fair. <g>


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 26, 2013)

(1) Take out frozen pizza.
(2) Heat oven to temp called for on box.
(3) Put pizza in oven and set timer.
(4) Bake pizza until you wake up the next morning.
(5) Take tiny black disk out of the oven and toss, and enjoy the smell of burnt pizza in your house for the next four weeks.

Well, at least you didn't put it in the oven....in the box! Umm...or did you?


----------



## bear1889 (Jul 26, 2013)

Grilled peanut butter sandwich. Even better with chunky. Or make bumpkus butter. Maple syrup with PB blended and then schmear on. Grilled or plain.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 26, 2013)

Angel hair pasta (cooks quickly) with my homemade Sichuan oil


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 28, 2013)

pulled pork sandwich with vinegar base bbq sauce and a over easy egg with cheddar cheese...dont judge me


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 28, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> A hot pb&J is good too!
> I'm honestly imagining a PB&J Quesadilla with a crispy crust. Just don't get the inside too hot.



pb&j and ham is tasty too.


----------



## Anton (Jul 28, 2013)

Tequila and frozen grapes


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 28, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> pb&j and ham is tasty too.



I have never had a pb&j in my entire life, and I find the idea of it disgusting. Most people find that odd, but all this peanut butter talk turns my stomach. 

k.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I have never had a pb&j in my entire life, and I find the idea of it disgusting. Most people find that odd, but all this peanut butter talk turns my stomach.
> 
> k.



Odd? Odd? Have you ever considered seeking the help of mental health care professionals? <g>


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 28, 2013)

I taught the younger staff how to make beer battered monte cristos today. Win.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 29, 2013)

Anton said:


> Tequila and frozen grapes



been there sometimes use the grapes for ice. yum


----------



## panda (Jul 29, 2013)

anybody else also put regular butter on their pb&j?

liquor as a snack, lol i like your style.


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 29, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I taught the younger staff how to make beer battered monte cristos today. Win.



tempura batter a strawberry and use sprite as the liquid then toss in cinnamon sugar WIN!


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 29, 2013)

panda said:


> anybody else also put regular butter on their pb&j?



Yes, and black pepper.


----------

